# Nch banned ?



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

As soon as my ban was lifted, his thread was gone and the source of all the crap is still here?????????

I know the drama gets old and I'm probably keeping it going, there was some good info posted on his thread that I think the rest of the members should see.  

Kk never offered an apology or admitted being trigger happy on our ban button.  I think that's what upsets me most.  

I hope I don't get banned again.  But I feel I should be able to voice how I feel.

Bring Hal back please.

For the record, a big thanks to thg for everything she did for us.    none of this is directed at her.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

I have so much respect for Hal, he has never been anything but polite and kind and grows the best dank anywhere..What did he do?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

He stood up for us.  That's all I saw.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

what? no way.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

i am still in shock.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> from your ban or hals ?


 


I say both........


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

I am shocked at all the developments and how they were handled. I would be most shocked if you can't ask a question without being banned.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

for a month for asking a question????? Are we living in the former soviet union?

So where is that thread that nc outed bwd? i was gone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it hal, and I couldn't agree more.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

what a trip nch seemed like you were respectfully telling the king your position about the wrongful bans while i was there doing the same---how the hell did the wheels fall off the bus so quickly---seems really strange to me that you got banned and once again the instigator of all this remains unscathed and intact---no comprende

let me show you my finished gsc


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> some have been threatened with a permanent Ban



Even uncooler....


----------



## NortherCaliHali (Jul 29, 2013)

Please check out the suggestion thread. That is why he banned me, for suggestion he be replaced.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought about that too Hal

If he hard deleted anything, that's even lower then low.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 29, 2013)

Where is hick? He needs to poke in sometime and say hey!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2013)

LIke I said Ban away. There is life after MP.  Course right now Im recovering from Heart Surgery and bored to tears. Im not sure what it matters about the stupid moronic Bans,, as ya see it aint stopped our Buddy NCH.:hubba: 
What the hell happen to this place.? Ive been here since 2008 and I have never seen it so screwed up.:stuff-1125699181_i_ 

Gotta go take a walk and take my other kinda Meds. Cant smoke my Kush,,damnt. If I cough I could tear alotta **** up.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

WH said:
			
		

> Cant smoke my Kush



Well I can
For letting me, I will tell ya how good it is


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well I can
> For letting me, I will tell ya how good it is


  I know right.. Its killen me I cant smoke or Vape,,but my Cracked open chest and my Heart being handled like a football,, says no way Jose.


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I know right.. Its killen me I cant smoke or Vape,,but my Cracked open chest and my Heart being handled like a football,, says no way Jose.



Better to take it slow and heal my friend...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

I bet that is life changing for sure WH.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoa. Wake up to rose, sm, and cubby gone. Make a few post in Hal's thread quoting bwd. Bwd post disappear. Go to bed wake up and now Hal and his thread are gone wth


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I know right.. Its killen me I cant smoke or Vape,,but my Cracked open chest and my Heart being handled like a football,, says no way Jose.



Won't be long and you will be back at it..Just keep up with what the Doc tells ya to do.


Soooooo are sending me the kush or what?...:laugh:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

i was tempted (bong brought in by friends) to smoke in the hospital on like day 7 after my shooting i smoked after heart and lung surgery on like the 10th or 11th day after, but take it easy not worth dying over ;0


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

yall don't worry........ there are ways to handle this.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

missabentley said:
			
		

> Whoa. Wake up to rose, sm, and cubby gone. Make a few post in Hal's thread quoting bwd. Bwd post disappear. Go to bed wake up and now Hal and his thread are gone wth




Isn't that weird? Hal was banned for a month for asking a question..

And it wasn't even a nasty question, like when is the last time you got laid....
It was just a question.. When i am banned again, i want you all to know your great.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> yall don't worry........ there are ways to handle this.



What ways would that be g13?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

sawhse said:
			
		

> Where is hick? He needs to poke in sometime and say hey!!!




I saw he was online last night.  I'd love to see what he has to say about this, good or bad.  

If kk hard deleted anything, who knows.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sorry thg, that this keeps going on.  But as members I feel we should be able to get it all out in the open.  Sorry again thg, you're awesome and doing your best.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Isn't that weird? Hal was banned for a month for asking a question..
> 
> And it wasn't even a nasty question, like when is the last time you got laid....
> It was just a question.. When i am banned again, i want you all to know your great.


Oh don't you worry Rose, there was a mild uproar over y'all gettin banned. I was following Hal's thread all night. Nothing seemed deserving of this.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2013)

sawhse said:
			
		

> Where is hick? He needs to poke in sometime and say hey!!!


y'all ran him off with fire and pitchfork treatment like KK is getting now.
sorry, but kinda finding it pathetic how many threads there are here daily about who's getting banned, who did what, and what mods should go.. than actual marijuana talk now.

if it's warranted, the ban will stay. if it's not, one of the other mods will fix it. these threads are no help and don't do much apart from likely getting someone else banned.

*do you think many new members will stick around with these threads as the first they see too?.. yeah we're so much better than RIU, eh?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will say there was a coverup preformed last night after the truth had come out........... that coverup is known........ why the coverup?...... is yet to be answered....... but a certain member is know for who and what he is now....... will he be allowed to continue his story line as was....... is question left unanswered......... cause things are gonne be much different for the certain member now........ I'm sure of it.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

I was just thinking:doh: 


That maybe we should all just wait for KK response.

Otherwise we are no better then the member that started all this.just my $0.02


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Kaotic, i certainly hope what you are saying is not true. I thought Hick had some personal things come up he had to deal with.

In order to get back to growing good cannabis the air has to be cleaned. When a member gets banned for asking a question, what do you do?

I hope new members come and stay too Kaotic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey kao in a sense I agree with you.

Had the other post/posts not be deleted then perhaps there wouldn't be all the spin offs.

However, if there are toxic members here they need to be dealt with.  Not sure how much of Hal's thread you followed last night but some stuff needed to be said which I wish peeps could still see.

You're entitled to your opinion.

And so are we.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 29, 2013)

Hick was a great guy. Of all people he opened his home to my son during the fires in colorado.  That was pretty cool coming from a stranger. My son was okay and didn't need help but coming from here that was cool and I ment no disrespect.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah i missed the thread last night. (for better or for worse  )
don't get me wrong, i do hope NCH get's reinstated quickly. but these threads (and my sourness to them) started days a go, and continue to escalate.

as for hick; i don't honestly know what happened to him, i just recall many of these same sentiments being thrown his way before, which have now changed. why i brought that up. 


i dunno, i got nothing to add really.. guess i shouldn't be speaking on what i don't really know.. i just hate seeing this forum continue in this direction.
there's an ignore button.. if everyone ignores the 'toxic members'.. they'll get pretty bored and leave i'd think (a much better solution than getting quality members banned, and turning on mods who've been here as long as i remember)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Unfortunately the ignore button doesn't always work if someone is getting rude snippy red reps that are left unsigned.  Believe me, I tried.  

Cowards have no place here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

I've said what I've needed to and I'm bailing out now.

Sorry to the other mods.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

So how do we know that BWD is in fact DD? Did he admit to this or something?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

This is what the king had to say after he banned us...and i am taking it from his thread..."It never is fun to lance a boil, but it is being done""

I was a boil?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, then heck, i don't mind at all...call me a boil, thanks multi!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

thats awesome multi, when I was in school and the coolkids called me a nerd i'd be like:

"That's right. Never Ending Radical Dude"

lol...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> So how do we know that BWD is in fact DD? Did he admit to this or something?


NC stated in thread that has since been deleted


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

i wonder if you should just post that Hammy. so everyone can see.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 29, 2013)

Fabricated

Its all I will say in my defence as its just not true so yual do what yual have to to justify yur mob Im done with it all 

BWD


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I got a chuckle out of going through the old Broke N Toke thread and seeing BWD post about the club as if he just stumbled upon it. More like he as Degenerative Disc ran it into the ground and tried to do the same thing to the site as well.   I will say this right now and if I get banned then fine, I do not like the thought of being on this forum with a known RAT. Tater is not forgotten and DD's actions are not forgotten as well.
> 
> For those interested in the post>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=780158&postcount=84



That guy (Degenerative Disc), is why I re registered as Wetdog from Droopy Dog. Didn't want to be confused with him since I also signed threads DD.

Really do miss Tater. Funny and one hell of a gardener. :aok: 

Wondered about BWD, since when he was drunk/stoned typing, the Jed Clampett vocabulary and grammar disappeared and became literate. 

That in itself set off my ** meter.

Wet


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

It's been 7 hrs since the last post on this thread,  you bumped it back up, just FYI.


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2013)

closed he down for repairs folks..


----------

